# Eye surgeries



## KNP40806 (Oct 6, 2008)

I need another opinion. I have a case were the diagnosis is "Dislocated intraocular lens" The phy. is doing a vitrectomy, pars plana approach, removal of the dislocated lens and reimplantation of a new lens. The codes that I came up with through code correct are 66852 and 66986. Can someone guide me in the right direction since I'm just not 100% that this is correct?


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 6, 2008)

It sounds like you are describing the removal of a previously placed Intraocular Lens prosthesis. If that is the case, CPT 66852 would not be correct because that code is for the removal of natural lens material.
For removal and re-insertion of an IOL prosthesis, you only need CPT 66986.
In regards to the Vitrectomy, without having any other details, I would say go with 67036.


Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## KNP40806 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for the help. I knew what I was getting wan't correct but could get the correct info.


----------

